
The History of the Internet in a Nutshell - jlees
http://sixrevisions.com/resources/the-history-of-the-internet-in-a-nutshell/
======
gritzko
...ARPANET was an incremental step from late telegraph systems <a
href="en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_55-A">Plan 55</a> to the early Internet.
Given the size of a typical telegram, transition from message to packet
switching was more like a buzzword change. And ARPANET didn't have the end-to-
end principle initially, thus functioning very much like late telegraph.

------
teeja
Best of class - concise, thorough. Thanks!

------
joezydeco
What about the Yanoff List? The web-based directory was a big deal in the pre-
search-engine days.

Yanoff eventually begat others like The Yahoo! List and etc etc. Now get off
my lawn.

------
vicaya
Hmm... where is the first web search engine? Google definitely didn't invent
web search :)

~~~
the_real_r2d2
Google was important but I agree that the first search engine should have been
there. IPv6 was also missed there, still not fully operational but it has been
there for a while. Internet worms (i.e. Code Red) were also important, they
raised some alarms related to security practices in OSs and applications.

